# Mattel to issue the 1966 Batmobile



## Drag Monster

Mattel officialy anounced on it's Hot Wheels web site they will be issuing the 1966 Batmobile in its 2007 line. Hopefuly this Means that all the trademark issues have been resolved and we are closer to seeing a kit. If only Mattel still owned Monogram! :freak:


----------



## xsavoie

Great news.Is this official.


----------



## DinoMike

Do you have a link? I'm not seeing anything on the site regarding a release of the 1966 Batmobile, other than a lot of forum talk saying that it may go the way of the Danbury Mint Batmobile.


----------



## Drag Monster

Here is the link1966 Batmobile Info Read the second to the last section titled:2007 New Models


----------



## Lloyd Collins

That is great news! I love that car, ever since I saw it in the 60's.


----------



## VicenzaHS

It says 1/64 scale. I was hoping for a 1/18 scale.


----------



## bert model maker

VicenzaHS said:


> It says 1/64 scale. I was hoping for a 1/18 scale.


 i/64th, how big is that ?


----------



## spe130

model maker said:


> i/64th, how big is that ?


Matchbox car-sized.


----------



## bert model maker

spe130 said:


> Matchbox car-sized.


 that is small, maybe someone will reissue a larger scale someday. i know lunar models sells one, how did they get around the licensing ?


----------



## bert model maker

I found a copy of the original contract between george barris and 20th century fox studios to build the Batmobile . it's very interesting.


----------



## Daikaiju1

So, whens RC2 gonna buy Hotwheels?...


----------



## John P

model maker said:


> that is small, maybe someone will reissue a larger scale someday. i know lunar models sells one, how did they get around the licensing ?


 They ignored it.


----------



## Zorro

Do we know for a fact that "1966 Batmobile™" translates to "Barris TV Batmobile"? I mean, Hot wheels has done "comic book" iterations from every decade. This _could_ be a dastardly trick, old chum!


----------



## Dave Hussey

If that is the case, then my equally dastardly trick will be to watch them as they slowly gather dust on the store shelves!

Huzz


----------



## bert model maker

i think the 66 batmobile looks the best.


----------



## john guard

yeah, until i see a pic that verifies it's the Barris Batmobile.....i dont believe it!


----------



## Zorro

Found this, but everybody can do Photoshop these days.


----------



## John P

We've already known they had the license for the TV show car for months, why the doubt now?


----------



## bert model maker

hopefully this will open the opportunity to produce more in larger scale


----------



## Zorro

John P said:


> We've already known they had the license for the TV show car for months, why the doubt now?


We did? Was it confirmed? I disremember.


----------



## bert model maker

i remember all the batmobiles you could get by just sending in boxtops from cookie boxes back in the 60's


----------



## Zathros

So Much for all the "professionals" that said it would never happen...Great news!:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

i wonder how soon this will start rolling ?


----------



## Dave Hussey

Everybody repeat after me:

"Nana nana nana nana - Batman!!"

"Pow"

"Thwack"

"Oof"

Huzz


----------



## John P

model maker said:


> i wonder how soon this will start rolling ?


 As soon as I take it out of the box!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Accompanied by appropriate sound effects across the supper table I hope!!

Huzz


----------



## beck

the question mark after the 2007 in that ad makes me think it may be a fake . 
if Mattel had made the ad seems to me thay'd have put an exclamation point there . 
i am becoming more optimistic about it though . also hoping for the 1 /18 scale to go with my Munster's cars 
hb


----------



## A Taylor

I'll certainly be happy to be proved wrong, but I'll believe it when I hold it in my hands and not before.
Lawyers on all sides are salivating. And drafting motions, no doubt.
AT


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

They had really nice pictures and brochures for the Danbury Batmobile too.


----------



## john guard

thats right!
we have been scammed before.
i dont care how much promo goes on, until it's in your hands it's not real!

I'M TALKING ABOUT THE BATMOBILE YOU PERV'S!!
what did you think i meant??


----------



## spencer1984

Zorro said:


> Found this, but everybody can do Photoshop these days.


Yep, including me 

I did that back when the rumors first started flying before the SDCC. It wasn't an ad, it was the header to my site at the time (BatmobileHistory.com). The Batmobile is a 1/24 model that I built, Photoshopped into the box from the Tumbler diecast Mattel did last year.

Great news that they have officially acknowledged it, but until we see them on the shelves I'm going to remain cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Zorro

Nice Photoshop work, Spencer. But something still doesn't feel right about this. Mattel finally gets the the rights to probably the most passionately coveted Pop Culture vehicle of it's era - a car whose unavailability has driven Mint 40 year-old Corgis to be valued at hundreds of dollars- a car that has inspired a small industry of GK kit producers - a car that Polar Lights couldn't get the rights to reproduce - a car that even the Danbury Mint tried and embarrisingly failed at - and the announcement consists of one measley sentence at the bottom of their 2007 announcement - and in puny 1/64 scale no less? _Not ...so ...fast, Robin!_


----------



## The Batman

Zorro said:


> Nice Photoshop work, Spencer. But something still doesn't feel right about this. Mattel finally gets the the rights to probably the most passionately coveted Pop Culture vehicle of it's era - a car whose unavailability has driven Mint 40 year-old Corgis to be valued at hundreds of dollars- a car that has inspired a small industry of GK kit producers - a car that Polar Lights couldn't get the rights to reproduce - a car that even the Danbury Mint tried and embarrisingly failed at - and the announcement consists of one measley sentence at the bottom of their 2007 announcement - and in puny 1/64 scale no less? _Not ...so ...fast, Robin!_


Plus there is no clarification about this being the 1966 _TV _Batmobile. For all we know this could be another 1960's comic book ( read: generic ) version. I'd like to be excited about this but, they're going to have to do better than that "one measley sentence"!

- GJS


----------



## bert model maker

i saw it on culttvmans modeling site.
http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=384


----------



## spencer1984

Zorro said:


> Nice Photoshop work, Spencer. But something still doesn't feel right about this. Mattel finally gets the the rights to probably the most passionately coveted Pop Culture vehicle of it's era - a car whose unavailability has driven Mint 40 year-old Corgis to be valued at hundreds of dollars- a car that has inspired a small industry of GK kit producers - a car that Polar Lights couldn't get the rights to reproduce - a car that even the Danbury Mint tried and embarrisingly failed at - and the announcement consists of one measley sentence at the bottom of their 2007 announcement - and in puny 1/64 scale no less? _Not ...so ...fast, Robin!_


Thanks. Yeah, hence my "cautiously"...I'd like to see it become a reality, but we've all been down this road before. I agree that the "footnote" seems a bit out of place, but I can see two reasons why it was relegated to that status:

First, this was in a Hot Wheels Collector release. The people being targeted here aren't the diehard Batman fans, they're the diehard 1/64 collectors. A large part of them are probably somewhat indifferent about the Batmobile...it will be a cool item, but not as important as shortpacked Treasure Hunts or the new blind packed cars.

And second, I still wonder if something got hung up at the SDCC. I really got the impression that they were planning to make an announcement, but didn't at the last minute. If that is the case, they may have had this release drafted with the idea that a bigger official release would've been made a few weeks ago.

Oh, well - here's hoping! (And as long as I'm hoping, I'd like to see Mattel release some of their Batmobiles in 1/24 as well)


----------



## bert model maker

i/24 would be real nice


----------



## f1steph

Don't want to be a ''party pooper'' here but my guts tells me that we will see a ''legit'' Batmobile only when Mr. Barris will be retired for good (read dead). Then MAYBE his kids will simply sell all his rights to the big cigars. It's been 40 years that this issue isn't getting solved between lawyers. Don't see why it would this year. Lets cross our fingers that this will happen in this century................


----------



## John P

Dave Hussey said:


> Accompanied by appropriate sound effects across the supper table I hope!!
> 
> Huzz


 You don't _wanna _hear the sound effects I make across the supper table! :freak:


----------



## TAY666

f1steph said:


> Don't want to be a ''party pooper'' here but my guts tells me that we will see a ''legit'' Batmobile only when Mr. Barris will be retired for good (read dead). Then MAYBE his kids will simply sell all his rights to the big cigars. It's been 40 years that this issue isn't getting solved between lawyers. Don't see why it would this year. Lets cross our fingers that this will happen in this century................


What's with the Barris bashing?
From what I understand, he wants this out on the market as well.
It's the big boys that have been fighting about how much they get of the cut.


----------



## Trek Ace

What on earth is so wrong with Mr. Barris receiving what is legitimately his due?

There is absolutely nothing "evil" or antagonistic about the profit-sharing contract drafted back in the 1960's. The lack of the TV Batmobile in the recent marketplace has little to do with Mr. Barris' agreement, but rather how the major parties (i.e. Warner, DC and Fox) disagree over how the Batman character should be perceived. With the recent success of Mattel securing the rights to the car, it looks as though things may be heading in that direction without anyone having to die in the process. We may yet see our beloved Batmobile and DVD's hit the market here in the near future.

George is a great guy. I can't believe that someone would be so selfish in their desire as to wish him dead.


----------



## f1steph

I have nothing against Mr. Barris, I only have lots of respect. There's ALWAYS problems with the major studios, always. Same goes for music. How many artist went to court to break a freaking contract over the past 30 years? Prince, George Micheal, Madonna just to name a few. They want to control eveything even if they are not creating a thing, except profit. That's all they want. So I guess that's the same for this Batmobile, THEY want probably 60% of the profit. So that's probably why everything didn't move for the last 40 years..........


----------



## bluepanzer6

*1966 batmobile*

The statement from the hotwheels collectors site reads as follows:

2007 New Models
We’re rolling out the most cutting-edge and collectible cars in this year’s new models segment for 2007. Three of the concept cars, the Camaro, Dodge Challenger and Shelby Cobra Daytona Coupe, will all ship out in October and November of this year! We’re also giving a shout-out to Ferrari with the 599 GTB and the 250 LM. *And in case you haven’t heard, the 1966 Batmobile™ is making its triumphant return to mainstream culture as a new Hot Wheels® 1:64th scale car.*


----------



## VicenzaHS

I have always dreamed of seeing the 66 Batmobile, the Black Beauty, and the Pink Panther car in 1/18 scale. Was the Pink Panther car a George Barris creation?


----------



## Dave Hussey

John - LOL!!! :lol: 

Huzz


----------



## bert model maker

it would be great if all trhee came out in a larger scale.


----------



## Zorro

Remember This?


----------



## Zorro

When what we actually got was _This!_










http://www.diecast.org/cgi-bin/image.asp?image=1144_2.jpg


----------



## bert model maker

i hope it is the true 66 batmobile this time, i really like that car, and someone here in the reno area has a perfect replica inside AND out.


----------



## STUTZ

I'll be patiently waiting to getting a 1966 Batmobile.


----------



## bert model maker

STUTZ said:


> I'll be patiently waiting to getting a 1966 Batmobile.


 do you have a link to where that forum is at ?


----------



## bluepanzer6

*1966 Batmobile release*

I had sent a message to www.1StopDiecast.com and ask them if it was true about Mattel producing the 1996 batmobile, not only in 1/64 scale but also in 1/18 and the message I got back from them goes as follows.

"Yes they are doing it in many scales. We will have them all, More info as it is released most likely in late 2006."


----------



## bert model maker

more than one scale ? that i would really like to see, bigger is better.


----------



## Dave Hussey

One I can drive around in, please.

Huzz


----------



## f1steph

Late 2006. Hey it's THIS YEAR!!!! Gee can't wait to see THAT!!! Ya know, the '66 Batmobile is the most popular TV car ever produced. Proof: this thread is 3 pages long..... 1/18 THAT WOULD BE NICE!!!!!! I already have two 1/25 (1 is built) of the disputed resin kit. So a ''ligit'' one would be also nice. I just hope that nice details are gonna be there as well....... BUT I'll believe it when I'll have it in my own hands.......


----------



## bert model maker

hopefully that will get the ball rolling to have other companies build them too.


----------



## BATBOB

f1steph said:


> Late 2006. Hey it's THIS YEAR!!!! Gee can't wait to see THAT!!! Ya know, the '66 Batmobile is the most popular TV car ever produced. Proof: this thread is 3 pages long..... 1/18 THAT WOULD BE NICE!!!!!! I already have two 1/25 (1 is built) of the disputed resin kit. So a ''ligit'' one would be also nice. I just hope that nice details are gonna be there as well....... BUT I'll believe it when I'll have it in my own hands.......



Hey Steph, if this one comes out drop me a pm. I used to have 6 of those little cars in the early 1970's. All played with and destroyed. I'd love to get a replacement......Bob L :wave:


----------



## Zorro

f1steph said:


> Late 2006. Hey it's THIS YEAR!!!! Gee can't wait to see THAT!!! Ya know, the '66 Batmobile is the most popular TV car ever produced. Proof: this thread is 3 pages long..... 1/18 THAT WOULD BE NICE!!!!!! I already have two 1/25 (1 is built) of the disputed resin kit. So a ''ligit'' one would be also nice. I just hope that nice details are gonna be there as well....... BUT I'll believe it when I'll have it in my own hands.......


I've got both versions of the Mattel 1/18 Keaton-Mobile and they are _very_ nicely done. Retailed at around $30.00 I think and worth every penny. No reason to think Mattel won't offer the same quality with the '66. Now, my question is - do I put my MIB Corgi on eBay while it's still worth something or do I just keep it as a nostalgic representation of the best die-cast TV Batmobile available "once upon a time"?


----------



## beck

I'd keep the Corgi version until it's a for sure this is the "TV" version of the car . 
hb


----------



## bert model maker

thats right, don't get rid of something before you know for sure


----------



## xsavoie

If the renowned POCHER company ever makes the 1966 BATMOBILE in 1/8th scale,you can be sure that it would be detailed to the max,probably with chrome parts,moving parts,etc.I wonder if the Batman and Robin figures would be included if any of the manufacturers who would decide to issue the Batmobile in a bigger scale than 1/64 scale.


----------



## bert model maker

now that i would like to see, a big batmobile with batman and robin included.


----------



## bluepanzer6

*1966 Batmobile picture*


----------



## bert model maker

now that is one nice car. i saw a full size replica last year in reno and i must say, in person, it is one BIG car very long from front to back.


----------



## bluepanzer6

*1/18 scale batmobile*

Just a couple of pictures of a 1/18 scale batmobile


----------



## Capt. Krik

That looks pretty good. Thanks for the pics, Bluepanzer.


----------



## Old_McDonald

bluepanzer6 said:


> I had sent a message to www.1StopDiecast.com and ask them if it was true about Mattel producing the 1996 batmobile, not only in 1/64 scale but also in 1/18 and the message I got back from them goes as follows.
> 
> "Yes they are doing it in many scales. We will have them all, More info as it is released most likely in late 2006."


Did you ask them about the 1996 or the 1966 batmobile?


----------



## irvfrbsh

I would love to see this, but I'm pretty skeptical. If it was on Mattel's list of things to produce in a larger scale, they would most likely have a part number for it. They don't. If they were going to be available in a larger scale, someone would be taking preorders on them. No one is. If they were producing it in 1/64th as the Hot Wheels link states, it would be part of an assortment, as they sell no retail packaged cars in solid packs. I would have to think licensing would be expensive, so to throw one maybe two per case as part of an assortment would never pay for the license. Don't get me wrong, I'll be the first person in line to get one, but don't trust that Mattel would relegate something this spectacular to a next to last line blurb on the HW site. They know the TV Batmobile licensing would be a huge coup, as everyone has been trying to get it for years again.


----------



## Old_McDonald

irvfrbsh said:


> I would love to see this, but I'm pretty skeptical. If it was on Mattel's list of things to produce in a larger scale, they would most likely have a part number for it. They don't. If they were going to be available in a larger scale, someone would be taking preorders on them. No one is. If they were producing it in 1/64th as the Hot Wheels link states, it would be part of an assortment, as they sell no retail packaged cars in solid packs. I would have to think licensing would be expensive, so to throw one maybe two per case as part of an assortment would never pay for the license. Don't get me wrong, I'll be the first person in line to get one, but don't trust that Mattel would relegate something this spectacular to a next to last line blurb on the HW site. They know the TV Batmobile licensing would be a huge coup, as everyone has been trying to get it for years again.


Back in 2004, I saw a catalog at a hobby shop where ERTL had announced that they were coming out with three new TV cars for their entertainment series. ERTL definitely jumped the gun in their announcement. It was their intention to product the TV 1966 Batmobile, the Black Beauty from the Green Hornet, and the General Lee from the Dukes of Hazard for their Entertainment series.. 

Thus far on the General made it to production. What I had found on the net was that the Batmobile was tied up in litigation due to the myriad of batman movies that had been coming out AND there was supposed to be a new Green Hornet movie and the studio had bought up all rights to the name and refused to let any new classic Green Hornet material be produced until AFTER the new movie and merchandising to promote the movie was completed.

We still don't have a Green Hornet movie

As for the Batmobile, Matell only needs to get the ok for this one since they already produced the others. I have the Michael Keaton Batmobile in 1:18 scale and it's a nice piece of work for the price. Since the announcement came out on the Matell/HotWheels website, at least we know they are trying and I look forward to it. I am personally hoping for a 1:18 or larger scale.


----------



## bluepanzer6

I would take a 1966 Batmobile in any scale, but 1/18 scale, that would be awesome.


----------



## Orne

On the seventh version of the 1/12 scale kit since 1989:

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/rebellioncreations.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=586

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/batura.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=58


----------



## bluepanzer6

Old_McDonald said:


> Did you ask them about the 1996 or the 1966 batmobile?


Sorry, I asked them about the 1966 batmobile.


----------



## A Taylor

Anyone seen any Barrismobiles on store shelves yet?


----------



## Dave Hussey

I thought the Batmobiles were coming to stores in 2007.

Huzz


----------



## irvfrbsh

That's what Mattel is saying at this point, late 2007 release. Still no pictures, nor are they taking dealer orders yet. Hope it is true, but info from Mattel is very sketchy!


----------



## john guard

i'm starting to doubt it's ever going to happen.
is there some special date coming in 2007 they might want to release it??


----------



## Old_McDonald

Well, if anyone here owns a store or has a really good friend who does and can get a catalog, PLEASE post a pic.!!!

I would just about max out my credit card if I had to in order to get a couple of 1/18 or 1/12 scale cars. I believe from the scuttlebutt I've heard is that the 1/64 scale will debut first.

I previously got 2 different 1/18 scale cars from Mattell that also had a bonus 1/64 scale car included. One was a ZZ Tops Cadzilla and the other was a 49 Merc. If they do this with the Batmobile, it'll be great. Now if they'd only go after that Black Beauty from the Green Hornet


----------



## Zorro

john guard said:


> i'm starting to doubt it's ever going to happen.
> is there some special date coming in 2007 they might want to release it??


That's the date by which everyone originally connected to the show will be dead.


----------



## irvfrbsh

I'm a direct Mattel account. They don't do printed catalogs anymore, it's all ordered through a B2B website. No ordering info on it anywhere on the website. My sales rep at Mattel says late 2007, it should be officially announced at NY Toy Fair. I was told 1/24 and 1/18, no mention of 1/64. Not that any of that means anything, I've seen so many cancellations on items they announced in the past. I've seen dozens of pictures of other 2007 Mattel releases, but strangely enough none on this. For something they announced on the HW website, it's strange there is no picture somewhere. I hope it happens, but I'm pretty skeptical at this point.


----------



## John P

john guard said:


> i'm starting to doubt it's ever going to happen.
> is there some special date coming in 2007 they might want to release it??


 Offhand I'd say the special date is "when all the development and tooling is done and they've manufactured enough units to distribute to stores."

This stuff doesn't just pop into existance over night.


----------



## Old_McDonald

No, but if all the people who expect to make money on this don't get their acts together, there won't be anyone with any nostalgic memories to bother to buy it either. It'll just be another car to the new generation.


----------



## John P

My friend Frank is carefully indoctrinating his 3-year-old to carry on the fandom. When I was there last weekend, the kid was playing with Batmobile and Mach Five toys, and a Speed Racer DVD was on the tube.


----------



## falcondesigns

Way to go!Alexander


----------



## Drag Monster

*1/18 scale update*

I found this link on the Hot Wheels web site. It looks like late 2007 is the targeted issue date for the large scale Batmobile
1/18 Scale 1966 Batmobile :thumbsup:


----------



## john guard

that pic does not look authentic.
that does not look like the Hot Wheels web site



but i did find this on the HW web site!
http://www.hotwheels.com/cars/cars_mainline_models.aspx

if you look at the bottom, no pic but a space for the BM


----------



## Zorro

Drag Monster said:


> I found this link on the Hot Wheels web site. It looks like late 2007 is the targeted issue date for the large scale Batmobile
> 1/18 Scale 1966 Batmobile :thumbsup:


I'm getting a blank page!?


----------



## Drag Monster

I don't know why you are getting a blank page? Here is the photo.


----------



## xsavoie

Holy Cow!If it's official they won't have time to touch the store shelves before they are snatched.It might not cause a stampede like in the case of the P S 3,but it will be very popular amongs Batman fans.After all,the chicks dig a guy with a Batmobile.


----------



## f1steph

Old_McDonald said:


> No, but if all the people who expect to make money on this don't get their acts together, there won't be anyone with any nostalgic memories to bother to buy it either. It'll just be another car to the new generation.


Yeah well that's pure ''Capitalism''. And especially these days. Anything related to movies and TV shows, everybody wants to keep the entire pie to themselfs, not sharing it. And I have a strange feeling that's the reason why we don't see anything in kits (no garage stuff) related to the the new Battlestar Galactica. They are probably asking and arm and a leg (maybe 2) for the rights ..... 

Steph


----------



## Zorro

f1steph said:


> And I have a strange feeling that's the reason why we don't see anything in kits (no garage stuff) related to the the new Battlestar Galactica. They are probably asking and arm and a leg (maybe 2) for the rights .....
> 
> Steph


"Garage Stuff" don't pay no rights.


----------



## The Batman

Zorro said:


> "Garage Stuff" don't pay no rights.


He may have meant to say " No_t counting_ Garage stuff ".

- GJS


----------



## irvfrbsh

I've stopped being skeptical this week about the '66 Batmobile. I received an e-mail from Barris Kustoms saying it is happening. Now, as soon as Mattel puts a part number on it and starts taking orders, I'll be very happy!


----------



## john guard

i wont believe it till i see it in my hands!!



hey! thats what my girlfriend said too.................


can i get away with posting that?


----------



## phrankenstign

As long as you have a pic to prove it.


----------



## f1steph

Zorro said:


> "Garage Stuff" don't pay no rights.


And lets hope that it will stay that way. If they start getting into lawsuits for not paying rights, we will be in big trouble. They are the only ones that are actually producing new stuff, especially in the sci-fi section. 

Steph


----------



## bluepanzer6

Thanks for the link Drag Monster, I pre-order the 1/18 scale...


----------



## Drag Monster

Update ! The orignal 1966 Barris # 1 Batmobile has been removed from the Petersen museum so Mattel can photo it for its patterns. Here is the link from the offical 66 batmobile website this posting is from one of the moderators so I would say it's offical.
1966 Batmobile info


----------



## Dave Hussey

Kewel!!

As a related aside, I have burned on CD the old TV show theme song with the "atomic batteries to power - turbines to speed and squealing tires" intro. I sometimes play it for a laugh when I haul out of the driveway. 

And the neighbors _still _haven't figured out why I sometimes have a silly grin as I tear down the road!

Huzz
Nana nana nana nana.....


----------



## bert model maker

holy screeching tires, you TO dave ? ( photo courtesy of another modeler name unknown who built this )


----------



## bert model maker

model maker said:


> holy screeching tires, you TO dave ? ( photo courtesy of another modeler name unknown who built this )


photo courtesy of Robert Todaro ( i hope i got that right ) that is the best Batmobile i have ever seen.


----------



## sschevyman1

Drag Monster said:


> Update ! The orignal 1966 Barris # 1 Batmobile has been removed from the Petersen museum so Mattel can photo it for its patterns. Here is the link from the offical 66 batmobile website this posting is from one of the moderators so I would say it's offical.
> 1966 Batmobile info


look at all the custom batmobiles...............  :tongue:


----------



## bert model maker

where ?


----------



## terryr

There certainly are a bunch of them out there, which is amazing for a custom made car. A Starsky Torino or General Lee is mainly a paint job, but a batmobile is a major undertaking.

[I saw a large scale die cast Tumbler in a store, badged Hot Wheels. Nice.]


----------



## lollollol

*Mattel batmobile*

Anyone who's interesed, milezone.com is taking orders for the new 1966 batmobile by Mattel. Its coming out in september of 2007.


----------



## lollollol

I ordered 10


----------



## bluepanzer6

Here is a picture of the Hotweels 1/64 scale batmobile.










Mattel will produce multiple scales of the Hot Wheels® Batmobile, including a 1:64th scale model that will appear on store shelves in spring 2007 as part of the Hot Wheels® basic car line. In fall 2007, there will be an additional 1:64th scale model introduced as well as a 1:43rd scale replica model and a 1:18th scale, which will have three tiers of detail and finish. The ultimate version, the Hot Wheels Elite™ special edition Batmobile, will have enough detail to delight even the most discriminating of Batmobile aficionados and die-cast collectors alike.

In order to re-create the stunning original the Hot Wheels® team headed up by Chief Designer Larry Wood, took precise measurements and also placed white powder all over the TV Batmobile to scan it for working on the design digitally. Then they made a 3-D image and cut the tooling from those images to insure an accurate reproduction.

“This is the car that every collector has been asking for,” said Geoff Walker, Vice President of Wheels Marketing, Mattel Brands. “This Batmobile is the version of the Caped Crusader’s car that everyone will instantly recognize. We’re thrilled at the opportunity to create the Hot Wheels® version of this iconic vehicle.”


----------



## terryr

" Then they made a 3-D image and cut the tooling from those images to insure an accurate reproduction."

Looks short to me. Fenderwells too high. Chevy van wheels.


----------



## bert model maker

I noticed that too, the fender wells.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

This 1st car 1:64 is not from the scaning, it was created via guesstimates. They needed to do this to get the 1:64, .99 cent, to the market in early '07. The later versions 1:18, :43, etc., will use the scan data to create a more accurate vechicle.


----------



## John P

Whiners.

IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile IwannaBatmobile HEY! The fender wells aren't quiiiiite right!


----------



## Zorro

Yeah. For a buck, I ain't gonna' complain about the wheel wells. I paid primo bucks for a Corgi a few years back and it's nowhere _near_ accurate even at 1/43 scale.


----------



## Dave Hussey

We should bear in mind that, while the smaller scale Batmobiles may have some minor inacuracies, the larger scale ones will most likey be more detailed and much more accurate. And the price of those larger cars should be well within the reach of everyone here, unlike what we might have seen if some other company like Master Replicas had gotten the license.

Huzz


----------



## F91

Are you serious!? Someone is complaining about a hotwheels Batmobile? Unbelievable! This ain't the Trek forum.


----------



## Dave Hussey

:thumbsup: :lol: :wave: 

Huzz


----------



## terryr

There's going to be a hotwheels Enterprise?


----------



## F91

Hezus Christas!!! I hope not!!!! The humanity!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Ain't there already been a Corgi one?  

I'd like a slot car version please. Mr. Chekov, fasten yer seat belt, Warp Factor Five, let's blow that Camaro away!!

Huzz


----------



## toyroy

F91 said:


> ...The humanity!!!!!!!


No Hot Wheels Hindenburg. Just a Goodyear blimp. Don't ask me why.


----------



## toyroy

terryr said:


> There's going to be a hotwheels Enterprise?


How soon they forget the RC2 Johnny Lightning Enterprise.  And, well they should; they were packaged as die-cast, and sold in the die-cast section, but they're nothing more than STINKING PLASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Bobman

Geoff Boaz said:


> This 1st car 1:64 is not from the scaning, it was created via guesstimates. They needed to do this to get the 1:64, .99 cent, to the market in early '07. The later versions 1:18, :43, etc., will use the scan data to create a more accurate vechicle.


It's gonna take ALOT of grinding on those diecasts to get those placards off. 

Bob


----------



## terryr

I just noticed the batsymbol has a TM beside it. Batman doesn't want anyone to steal his logo.


----------



## bert model maker

man, you got good eyes, i didn't see that until you mentioned it. I hope they lose that tm. if not it can be covered up.


----------



## toyroy

model maker said:


> man, you got good eyes, i didn't see that until you mentioned it. I hope they lose that tm. if not it can be covered up.


Turtle Wax used to make a degreaser called Citrus Plus that took off Hot Wheels tampo ink, without affecting the paint at all. Worked beautifully.


----------



## f1steph

terryr said:


> I just noticed the batsymbol has a TM beside it. Batman doesn't want anyone to steal his logo.


Gee I didn't notice it. You know what, I'm stunned that they actually used the original logo. Now everybody needs to do the same so the series can go to DVD...... maybe give another 40 years for that one..... 

Steph


----------



## ChrisW

I was kind of disappointed - we were at Toy Fair in NY today and stopped at the Mattel display at the Javits Center to see the Batmobile - and they didn't have any! The rep told me they were supposed to have them but production was held up. Was hoping to get a sneak peek...


----------



## toyroy

ChrisW said:


> ...stopped at the Mattel display at the Javits Center to see the Batmobile - and they didn't have any! The rep told me they were supposed to have them but production was held up...


Could be good news; maybe they're making improvements.


----------



## ChrisW

toyroy said:


> Could be good news; maybe they're making improvements.


That's actually what I said to the rep!

By the way, some really nice Corgi/Master Replica pieces coming out. Star Trek looks nice, die cast is larger than the Johnny Lightning releases, and yes, they are cast metal, not plastic...


----------



## toyroy

ChrisW said:


> ...some really nice Corgi/Master Replica pieces coming out. Star Trek looks nice, die cast is larger than the Johnny Lightning releases, and yes, they are cast metal, not plastic...


Thanks, for the heads up; now I WANT one of those TOS Enterprises! 

Funny thing- the Corgi package didn't say die-cast. It was in a locked glass case, and it was close to the store closing time, or I would have checked it out. As it was, I assumed it was plastic. 

As it turned out, I bought one of your Enterprise illustrations. They even threw in a neat model kit, to boot...  Seems pretty close in size, to the Corgi.


----------



## ChrisW

toyroy said:


> As it turned out, I bought one of your Enterprise illustrations. They even threw in a neat model kit, to boot...  Seems pretty close in size, to the Corgi.


Thanks TR, had to grin on that one... 
Yep, the Master Replica TOS Enterprise is 1/350 scale, so it'll compliment the Polar Lights kit! Just ante up $1500.00, and she's all yours!


----------



## Bobman

toyroy said:


> Could be good news; maybe they're making improvements.


Let's see: The BIGGEST toy show, Toy Fair, and they _don't_ have any product to show.:freak: I'll believe it when I see it on the toy shelves at Wal-mart.

Bob


----------



## fernieo

Here's some pics of George Barris w/ the 1:18 prototype:
http://www.1966batmobile.com/hw.htm


----------



## Daikaiju1

Are they really going to do blue windscreens??


----------



## ChrisW

Bobman said:


> Let's see: The BIGGEST toy show, Toy Fair, and they _don't_ have any product to show.:freak: I'll believe it when I see it on the toy shelves at Wal-mart.
> 
> Bob


I didn't get to their W. 23rd Showroom, only their Javits Center site, so I don't know what product was on display there...


----------



## falcondesigns

Hi Chris,they dont useally show their products at the Javits Center,only in their showroom to the "Trade Only".Alexander


----------



## bert model maker

Daikaiju1 said:


> Are they really going to do blue windscreens??


 hopefully those are peel away covers to protect from scratches like they have on large plexi-glass sheets at home depot.


----------



## ChrisW

falcondesigns said:


> Hi Chris,they dont useally show their products at the Javits Center,only in their showroom to the "Trade Only".Alexander


I was suprised Mattel had such a large area at the Javits Center - in the past there was a space specifically for Barbie, but as you said, the rest of their line was in the showroom.


----------



## rogercant

what cool pics of the new batmobile...I see whoever photographed it was using a uk steve printed background.

Nice.


----------



## rogercant

Thats a 1/18 scale batmobile....is it the new hotwheels version ?


----------



## toyroy

The basic-line 1/64 model is now in stores.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Which Stores?


----------



## toyroy

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Which Stores?


I got the news at a local hobby shop, which carries a lot of die-cast.They got 30 in their newest cases, which they sold out of, in less than 24 hours. Don't ask me what the case codes were; I'm not that deep into Hot Wheels. But, they came in ordinary case assortments.


----------



## toyroy

BTW, if you want one of these, you'd best be at the store when it opens, be first where they stock the Hot Wheels, and be the lucky one to grab them off the pegs first. In L.A., there are quite a few folks who do this, and you'll see them waiting outside the local Targets, Walmarts, K-Marts, Toys 'R Uses, KB Toys, and wherever else they sell HWs, in the minutes prior to the stores opening.

Your other option is to buy them on the secondary market, or through specialist die-cast dealers, or e-ba-ba-ba-bay. The market will be high right now, but prices will drop, assuming they make the usual numbers.


----------



## Bobman

fernieo said:


> Here's some pics of George Barris w/ the 1:18 prototype:
> http://www.1966batmobile.com/hw.htm


George has been photographed many times holding many different resin batmobiles.



toyroy said:


> BTW, if you want one of these, you'd best be at the store when it opens, be first where they stock the Hot Wheels, and be the lucky one to grab them off the pegs first. In L.A., there are quite a few folks who do this, and you'll see them waiting outside the local Targets, Walmarts, K-Marts, Toys 'R Uses, KB Toys, and wherever else they sell HWs, in the minutes prior to the stores opening.
> 
> Your other option is to buy them on the secondary market, or through specialist die-cast dealers, or e-ba-ba-ba-bay. The market will be high right now, but prices will drop, assuming they make the usual numbers.


If this is true, then you should be able to get one on e-bay right now. And I'm not talking about a pre-order either.

Bob


----------



## bert model maker

THE BATMOBILE one of the original ones built by Barris is living here in the Reno, Nevada area, and you can win a ride in it. It is at the Harrahs Automotive Museum in Reno.----

HERE IS THE STORY IN THE NEWS


Holy Transportation! Win A Ride In The Batmobile! 
Batman fans can win a ride in the unique Batmobile, made famous in comics, on TV and in movies at the National Automobile Museum, The Harrah Collection, in downtown Reno.
“No purchase is necessary and you can enter as many times as you like,” says National Automobile Museum Executive Director Jackie Frady, “but only one registration per day, please.”
Drawings will be held the first week of April for the Batmobile rides, which are planned for Sat., April 14 barring inclement weather or other considerations. Winners will be notified and will be able to have their picture taken with the Batmobile in addition to their ride.
The amazing Batmobile left its Batcave and is on display at the Museum through July courtesy of the Joe Kaminkow family of Reno. Kids can get in free to see it on Batmobile Saturday’s through March 31 when accompanied by a paying adult. Young people up to age 18 will be also be admitted free to see the Batmobile throughout Spring Break, March 12-16, when accompanied by a paying adult.
Batman, starring Adam West and Burt Ward, became an immediate hit for ABC Television in1966. The network was looking for something out of the ordinary, and since Superman was doing so well, they decided to try another cartoon character. That’s when they selected Batman.
Children and adults alike loved the campy “Bam!” “Pow!” “Zap” cartoon feel of the show and it had an almost “cult” following from the beginning.
Producers of the TV show wanted the Batmobile Batman drove to be equipped with a “Bat Ray,” radar, a nail spreader, a chain-cutting buzz saw that extended out of the front, a flame throwing turbine in the back and a whole lot more. Since this was years before computer-generated special effects, many of the special features on the Batmobile had to be functional.
George Barris was hired to build the Batmobile and he had only a few weeks to create it and deliver it. Following directions from the TV art department, Barris integrated several unique features into the design.
The Batmobile weighed 5,500 pounds and had a completely hand-formed steel body, with a wheelbase of 129 inches. Its overall length is 206 inches and the top is 48 inches high.
A 429 Ford Full Race engine powered the Batmobile with Moon equipped, NitroOxide Thrust. The front-end design characteristic is the face of a bat with the hood scope extending down into the frontal area accentuating the nose. Right and left eyes extend into the ears with dual 450-watt laser beams installed in amber reflective lenses. A hood scoop follows the front area with an hydraulically operated steel chain and cable cutter blade.
Hidden behind the ears were functional headlights for every-day street driving. The grille cavity was the mouth of the bat with internal mounted rockets. Dual 84-inch rear bat fins were in line with bulletproof steel as added protection for Batman and Robin. Operable red reflective taillights were mounted in the rear of the bat fins. Four 6-inch flared eyebrow bulletproof wheel wells were formed and used as tire protectors. Ten-inch wide Rader wheels made of steel and power thrust alloy used traction grip Oval Firestone tires.
The rear upper panel had triple rocket tubes and an automatic theft control system with shooting colored fire rickets. The Batmobile boasts a 360-degree turning radius. 
The Batmobile dash was equipped with many different Batman innovations, such as the Batscope that was hooked up with a revolving closed circuit antenna to bring the Batman full vision plus the Bateye switch for anti-theft control. The antenna was for an information radio wave pickup of messages and computerized information from the Batcave with an electronic unit installed in the trunk. 
The museum is open Mon. – Sat. from 9:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. and Sun. from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. Admission is $9 for adults, $7 for seniors and $3 for children 6 to 18 years. Children age 5 and younger are free. 
Family memberships are available for $70 per year, which includes parents, their children and grandchildren under the age of 19. Free parking is available in the Museum’s parking lot, off Mill Street. For more information, call (775) 333-9300. 

Back to top


----------



## terryr

"The Batmobile boasts a 360-degree turning radius. "

Hey, so does my car!


----------



## LGFugate

That's not the original Barris Batmobile, that's the copy they made for drag racing.


----------



## bluepanzer6

Just found this out on the web.....

One of the four original Batmobiles will be auctioned off this February in London. I can't believe it's expected to sell for only $150,000.

Scenario: Civil war breaks out in parts of the Middle East and things look pretty hopeless. Suddenly, the Batfreakingmobile busts in, with its cigarette lighter jet engine and sweet tail fins. POW, BAM, ZWAPO! Everything is better. 

I implore you, richer-than-me people: someone good and just must purchase this super vehicle. If it were to fall into the wrong hands...we would be doomed. What is $150,000 when weighed against world peace and as much ass as you could handle next Saturday night?

I knew you'd see things my way. Start the bidding.


----------



## spencer1984

Despite what the auction promoters are saying, the one in London is actually a replica, not one of Barris' cars. All four that came out of his shop are still in the US.


----------



## bert model maker

one of them is here in Reno ,Nevada at the harrahs auto museum through July. They are raffeling off rides in it every saturday


----------



## heiki

Mabe that London Batmobile for auction is the one that was used in the Batman goes to London episode!


----------



## Zorro

heiki said:


> Mabe that London Batmobile for auction is the one that was used in the Batman goes to London episode!


That's _Londinium_.


----------



## Seaview

model maker said:


> one of them is here in Reno ,Nevada at the harrahs auto museum through July. They are raffeling off rides in it every saturday



Thanks for clearing up a mystery for me!!!!! A couple of years ago I spent a weekend at a room at the Peppermill Casino in Reno, reading a hardcover edition of golden age Batman comics. I then stepped outside the lobby and lo and behold, what comes driving up? The Batmobile! 
A nice coincidence that I've never forgotten.
:hat:


----------



## bert model maker

I was at Renos big hot august nights week long car show a year ago, and a guy that lives in reno owns a beautiful replica Batmobile and it has EVERY detail inside and out perfect.


----------



## Seaview

That must be the one I surveyed (without blinking) up close and personal. I didn't have a camera with me, so I committed it all to memory.


----------



## terryr

Seaview said:


> A couple of years ago I spent a weekend at a room at the Peppermill Casino in Reno, reading a hardcover edition of golden age Batman comics.


Don't worry. We won't tell. What happens in Reno stays in Reno.


----------



## Seaview

Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## bert model maker

Seaview said:


> Well, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


 hey seaview,say hi to good ole santa cruz for me, i spent a lot of time at the boardwalk, and have relatives that own some stores on the boarwalk.


----------



## Zorro

I saw the "flocked" version one time. Sort of a "Velvet Elvis" approach. It looked really stupid.


----------



## Seaview

I'll holler "Bert says Hi" out my window this morning during my commute.


----------



## bert model maker

thanks seaview


----------



## robiwon

I used to have a soft bound, b&w and color book of famous cars. It had a spread on the velvetmobile. It said it was covered in 40 coats of "velvet glow bat fuzz"!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

robiwon said:


> I used to have a soft bound, b&w and color book of famous cars. It had a spread on the velvetmobile. It said it was covered in 40 coats of "velvet glow bat fuzz"!


Sounds like "Mercedes Leather".


----------



## Bobman

Zorro said:


> I saw the "flocked" version one time. Sort of a "Velvet Elvis" approach. It looked really stupid.


The "Batfuzz" was added to cover up stress cracks in the fiber glass body. I guess it was cheaper and faster than truly fixing the car.

Bob

BTW anyone see a Hotwheels on the peg yet? Only pre-orders on e-bay is all I see.


----------



## Drag Monster

Well nearly 6 months and 153 post later I can't believe this post is still on the top of the boards. I finaly got my hands on the 1/64 scale mainline 1966 Batmobile and for $1.00 it's not too bad. Here is one i'm detailing it's almost done,I just need to finnish the interior.
I would like to see Mattel do a Batboat and trailer ,it would look good in tow.


----------



## DinoMike

Drag Monster said:


> Well nearly 6 months and 153 post later I can't believe this post is still on the top of the boards. I finaly got my hands on the 1/64 scale mainline 1966 Batmobile and for $1.00 it's not too bad. Here is one i'm detailing it's almost done,I just need to finnish the interior.
> I would like to see Mattel do a Batboat and trailer ,it would look good in tow.


 Wow, DM! Just saw that over on the HWC board! Killer detailing job!


----------



## Bobman

Drag Monster said:


> Well nearly 6 months and 153 post later I can't believe this post is still on the top of the boards. I finaly got my hands on the 1/64 scale mainline 1966 Batmobile and for $1.00 it's not too bad. Here is one i'm detailing it's almost done,I just need to finnish the interior.
> I would like to see Mattel do a Batboat and trailer ,it would look good in tow.


You Sir are the first of anyone to post that you do indeed have the hotwheels batmobile. Now don't take this too harsh, but that's a fair detail job. You have paint rub on that front fender and left off the rocket tubes, rear deck antenna and the bat hubs. I can see the work you did on the windshield and rollbar. Really fine chrome work. Should look great when you finish.

Bob


----------



## bert model maker

Are the windshields clear, or do they have a blue tint ?


----------



## DinoMike

model maker said:


> Are the windshields clear, or do they have a blue tint ?


 Blue tint, and the roll bar is also clear blue. (Molded as part of the windshields)


----------



## SPINDRIFT62

does it have the blade in front that pops out


----------



## bert model maker

DinoMike said:


> Blue tint, and the roll bar is also clear blue. (Molded as part of the windshields)


 How blue is blue ? i wonder if the 1/18 scale will have blue tint ?


----------



## terryr

That looks improved from the version on page 7 of this thread. Also better wheels, but not correct.

I saw one of those fuzz-mobiles at a fair in the 70s. It was in a tent with no traffic. The rear window was missing and the front was thin plastic with a black frame pop rivetted on. 
Someone had also pop rivetted a fake wind window frame in the corner. I guess that was somebodies idea of coolness.


----------



## toyroy

Drag Monster said:


> ...I finaly got my hands on the 1/64 scale mainline 1966 Batmobile and for $1.00 it's not too bad. Here is one i'm detailing...


Thanks, and that is _nice_ custom work! But, it needs redlines.


----------



## DinoMike

model maker said:


> How blue is blue ? i wonder if the 1/18 scale will have blue tint ?


 Page 7 of this thread, reply #105. THAT blue. I doubt the 1/18 will be tinted like that.. since this is the 98 cent SRP version, Mattel took a few liberties.


----------



## Zorro

DinoMike said:


> Page 7 of this thread, reply #105. THAT blue. I doubt the 1/18 will be tinted like that.. since this is the 98 cent SRP version, Mattel took a few liberties.


I'd be willing to bet you a can of Shark Repellent Bat-Spray that the 1/18 will have clear windshields. Mattel ain't stupid.


----------



## bert model maker

heres hoping for clear windshields.


----------



## xsavoie

Better safe than sorry.We should E-MAIL Mattel and let them know how concerned we are about this option of the tinted windows for the 1/18th scale Batmobile,and that it would be a big disappointment for the Batman fans.


----------



## Zorro

I got bigger things to worry about.


----------



## toyroy

I saw the Hot Wheels basic line Batmobile at my local die-cast specialty store tonight. They're bringing $15 apiece, right now.

So, they're out there! Happy Hot Wheelin'!


----------



## bluepanzer6

I am sure Mattel will get it right. For those of you who are planning on getting either the 1/24 or 1/18 scale batmobile, there is a guy on ebay selling his orginal artwork of the batcave for your display case. I believe he also has this background for the 1/64 scale.


----------



## StarshipClass

xsavoie said:


> Better safe than sorry.We should E-MAIL Mattel and let them know how concerned we are about this option of the tinted windows for the 1/18th scale Batmobile,and that it would be a big disappointment for the Batman fans.


One good thing about the blue windshields is that the color will moderate the tendency of clear plastic to turn yellow over the years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drag Monster

Here are a couple of photos of the early resin prototype 1/18 scale 1966 batmobile from Hot Wheels. And a couple photos of my completed 1/64 scale custom.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Nice job, are those bats on the wheels? Where did yo find them?


----------



## xsavoie

There are clear plastics that are very resistant to yellowing.Of course,if exposed to the rays of the sun,that's another story.Kids may play outside with the small Batmobile,which should explain Hot Wheels decision to put blue windshields,but the big 1/18th scale is more for collectors.


----------



## DinoMike

Just for the heck of it... here's my results from a Target run this morning...


----------



## StarshipClass

Uh-oh! Time to spend some money!


----------



## The-Nightsky

Dino Mike....What Target?? Pinellas park? Gulf to bay......Been Hittinn the walmarts But....Nothin!!!


----------



## daikins

Wow! Drag Monster, that is excellent work!

Would you be willing to post a tutorial on your customizing, or at least share some tips?

My Hotwheels 1966 TV Series Batmobile (#15 of 36) arrived in the mail today, gratis, from a true amigo.

It's awesome and is a great "beginning" for members to add in details.

"Hurry, Robin, we haven't a moment to loose!"

Deane


----------



## DinoMike

The-Nightsky said:


> Dino Mike....What Target?? Pinellas park? Gulf to bay......Been Hittinn the walmarts But....Nothin!!!


 Clearwater Mall.


----------



## Scott Hasty

The director of my company has over 1000 Hot Wheels hung in his office. I told him about the demand of the Batmobile and he went to his source. He has the inside connection at Kay Bee Toys across the street (they let him in the back to open the cases before they put the stock out). There are four Batmobiles per case of Hot Wheels, so if you get one feel lucky. I've been to every place I could get to with no luck. 

But when I got to my desk yesterday morning there was a Batmobile on my keyboard. It's all I can do to keep from taking it out, play with it and detail it.


----------



## JimW

Have yet to see one, A matter of time I guess. It is sweet too!


----------



## bert model maker

which scale were you lucky enough to get ?


----------



## DinoMike

model maker said:


> which scale were you lucky enough to get ?


 1/64 is the only scale available at present. The 1/43 and 1/18 are due towards 4th quarter 07, last I heard.


----------



## The-Nightsky

DinoMike said:


> Clearwater Mall.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## fernieo

Went to Target, No Batmobile But I did find this:


----------



## The-Nightsky

well..thats almost a batmobile


----------



## John P

Is there anywhere one can buy it on line?


----------



## DinoMike

John P said:


> Is there anywhere one can buy it on line?


 eBay... if ya wanna pay $10 or more (including shipping) for a 98 cent SRP car.

Amazon & MiM are worse... around $16 each place, without shipping.


----------



## John P

eeps!


----------



## StarshipClass

Get out of the house, John!


----------



## Scott Hasty

DinoMike said:


> Amazon & MiM are worse... around $16 each place, without shipping.


I wonder if Amazon has been clued in on the mesh grill vs. smooth grill yet? Watch it go to $30

Scottie


----------



## John P

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Get out of the house, John!


 I did, I did! I went to Target but they didn't have any.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> I did, I did! I went to Target but they didn't have any.


To be honest, you've done more than I have! 

I dread going to that area (Irmo) due to the ridiculous amount of traffic. I may just wait until they finish the Target store in Lexington and I'll deal with the ridiculous amount of traffic that generates.


----------



## robiwon

I have tried to find one as well but no luck. I broke down and got one from evilbay for $3. I plan on doing a lot of mods to it. I am however dissapointed with the pinstriping. It wears off quite easily. After one day of handeling (yes I opened it!) the striping on the fins was almost gone!


----------



## spocks beard

Yesterday i spent a whole day searching k-bee's, walmarts,targets,k-marts,& toys r us. No one has them, or seems to know much about them. The girl at toys r us gave me some story that the batmobiles were only available this past christmas, and they no longer carry them. The girl from k-bee said they had about five a couple days ago, and sold out within hours.With the price of gas i can't keep searching the stores every day,so it looks like i'll be paying twenty dollars for a ninety eight cent hot wheel on line  I don't even want to think about how hard to get these other larger sized batmobiles will be. :freak: I wonder if they will be in limited quantity like the little hot wheels?


----------



## spocks beard

P.S. The ACME Super market is another good place to look. Even though i didn't find any batmobiles, they have over three big bins of hotwheels to search through.It don't hurt to look there,Who knows?We Just get lucky!


----------



## heiki

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PerfesserCoffee*
_Get out of the house, John! _





John P said:


> I did, I did! I went to Target but they didn't have any.


John got out of the house? Is there a satelite photo to confirm?


----------



## John P

....


----------



## Old_McDonald

spocks beard said:


> Yesterday i spent a whole day searching k-bee's, walmarts,targets,k-marts,& toys r us. No one has them, or seems to know much about them. The girl at toys r us gave me some story that the batmobiles were only available this past christmas, and they no longer carry them. The girl from k-bee said they had about five a couple days ago, and sold out within hours.With the price of gas i can't keep searching the stores every day,so it looks like i'll be paying twenty dollars for a ninety eight cent hot wheel on line  I don't even want to think about how hard to get these other larger sized batmobiles will be. :freak: I wonder if they will be in limited quantity like the little hot wheels?


Unfortunately, I believe the scavengers will be hawking these for their ebay stores. It's obvious these are hot cars and the only way to ensure that you get one(or more) is to order them online. Save yourself the frustration and gas money trying to hunt them down (unless you enjoy the hunt). Cheers


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm sure the demand will be so great on these as to eventually ensure a plentiful supply. I'm going to wait until I spot some in the store.


----------



## spocks beard

Hi! Does anyone know when the little batmobiles were released? I just found out that they were at one time or another, appearing in the stores. It couldn't have been much over a month or so.Will they be available throughout the rest of 2007?


----------



## DinoMike

Came out back in early February, I do believe. This is part of the regular Hot Wheels assortment of 2007, so should be available for some time to come. The eBay scalpers are dying off... I'm starting to find them on the store pegs regularly now in my area, where they were not to be seen last month.


----------



## spocks beard

Thanks for the info DinoMike! :thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard

I'm thinking now that the closer we get to the end of summer,the small batmobiles will be more easy to find in the stores ,as every one including the scalpers will be focasing on the larger scale models  Oh well, I will eventually find at least one of each :tongue:


----------



## Old_McDonald

Anyone know how many they are packing to a case?


----------



## DinoMike

Old_McDonald said:


> Anyone know how many they are packing to a case?


 Varies depending on case assortment... I've heard of anywhere between 1 and 4.. most seem to have 2


----------



## spocks beard

WOW  If there is sutch a small amount per case the scalpers must be sleeping in the toy isle  It is a shame they were not released other than in an assortment, Mattel has to know how many fans want these cars.


----------



## bluepanzer6

A MESSAGE FROM 1 STOP DIE CAST 

THE 1/43rd SCALE VERSION OF THE BATMOBILE HAS BEEN CANCELED BY MATTEL. WE HAVE CANCELED ALL PRE-ORDERS.

MATTEL HAS SAID THE 1/43RD WILL BE REPLACED BY A 1/50TH SCALE IN 2008


----------



## John P

:freak:


----------



## Old_McDonald

Ok by me, the 1/18 scale is the one I want.


----------



## robiwon

If this is true why would HW go with such an unusal scale I wonder? I/50 is smaller than 1/43 so that's weird. Probably to make it the same "size" as a 1/43 car since the Batmobile is such a large car to begin with?


----------



## SteveR

Yeah, that's probably it. To fit in regular blisters maybe? Cheaper to make?


----------



## Dave Hussey

Was the old 1960's Corgi Batmobile 1:43? Could the revised scale be a way to clearly distinguish the new one from the old one?

Huzz


----------



## Zorro

Dave Hussey said:


> Was the old 1960's Corgi Batmobile 1:43? Could the revised scale be a way to clearly distinguish the new one from the old one?
> 
> Huzz


The 60s/70s Corgi was 1/43 but I can't imagine that would be the reason.


----------



## Scorpitat

Go batman!


----------



## tomhocars

Looking forward to building the Batmobile.Anyone know of web sites that that deal with only model cars


----------



## DinoMike

tomhocars said:


> Looking forward to building the Batmobile.Anyone know of web sites that that deal with only model cars


 There is no plastic kit out there of this version of the Batmobile. There are a few resin versions... last time I looked, CultTVMan had one in his hobby shop site.


----------



## StarshipClass

From The Mattel Website:



> THE 1/18TH SCALE BATMOBILE HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL MID 2008!


----------



## bert model maker

PerfesserCoffee said:


> From The Mattel Website:


 WHAT !!!! ????????????


----------



## ChrisW

Well, it _is_ April 1...


----------



## bert model maker

ChrisW said:


> Well, it _is_ April 1...


 GEEZE ! got me on that one.


----------



## StarshipClass

model maker said:


> GEEZE ! got me on that one.


You know, the trick is to come up with something that's believable. :tongue: 

If I'd stated that the 1/18th Batmobile had been _cancelled_, no one would have believed it. 

Putting it off for six or so months, now _that_'s a bit more within the realm of probability.


----------



## bert model maker

when is that supossed to be released ?


----------



## Wbnemo1

mid 2008:freak:


----------



## bert model maker

did you know that capt. Nemos organ,( uhh let me try that again ) the organ Capt. Nemo played in the original movie is the very same organ that is at Disneyland Anahiem, Ca. in the haunted mansion attraction. You can see it at the mid part of the ride where all of the ghosts are dancing around the big banquet table. Just a little trivia for a Disney operator.


----------



## bluepanzer6

I know the 1/43 scale has been pushed back to 2008 but I haven't seen anything on the 1/18 being pushed back too. Does anybody have the link that states this from Mattel?


----------



## StarshipClass

bluepanzer6 said:


> I know the 1/43 scale has been pushed back to 2008 but I haven't seen anything on the 1/18 being pushed back too. Does anybody have the link that states this from Mattel?


That was an April Fool's joke that I hope does not come true.

Then again, I _have _been known to have flashes of clairvoyance.


----------



## bert model maker

And i though i was the only one that fell for that one !


----------



## John P

Probably shouldn't make April Fool's jokes that could be true. In my experience, too many people believe it, get really upset, and get pissed off when they find out it was a gag. 'Tain't funny.

Conversely, April 1 is a bad day to announce REAL news. I got an email that day from a friend saying he was getting divorced. I emailed back "Yeh, right, April fool ya big jerk."

It was true! But it was four days and a call to his wife to confirm before I beleived him!


----------



## bluepanzer6

Ok, here is the message I have received from Fred at 1 Stop Diecast:

The 1/43rd has been canceled, and the 1/18th pushed back to December at this time.

So much for April Fools......


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Probably shouldn't make April Fool's jokes that could be true. In my experience, too many people believe it, get really upset, and get pissed off when they find out it was a gag.


And then get even angrier when it coincidentally comes true after all. 



John P said:


> 'Tain't funny.


Subjective call there, but I got a good giggle out of it.  

Reminds me of the time I spread the rumor on the submarine I was on that the reason for the admiral's visit was to announce that the sub was being decommissioned a year earlier than previously announced. It turned out to be exactly the case.


----------



## spocks beard

After finding it most illogical to shell out $20.00 for this little gem on line, Yes i know a few online stores trying to sell them for twenty, my friends at the local kbee were kind enough to set aside the two batmobiles that came in the basic hotwheel assortment case  It took a few weeks of calling them and being a general pain, but it paid off in the long run.If it wasn't for them i still wouldn't have any, It's to bad mattell doesn't produce them in bigger quantity to satisfy the masses.Any way for the folks that still do not have a batmobile and don't want to pay the scalpers, hang in there, If i kind get one any one can. I can hardly wait to try to find the elite version :freak:


----------



## RonH

Finally found 4 at Wally World about 3 weeks ago. I've been watching EvilBay auctions and the quality of the red pinstriping and the insignia on the doors can be pretty bad. Several of mine have these issues to varying degree. BTW, all 4 have the honeycomb grille that I thought was supposed to be rare if you believe the auctions. Anyone know the poop on this ?


----------



## spocks beard

Both of my batmobiles have the honeycomb grill wich i'm happy about,as this is more accurate.I have seen pictures of the smooth grill,but i think that is the one that is more rare.The pinstriping on mine are pretty good except for the fact they didn't do the striping on the front or rear of the car,but heck i'm just happy two finnally have them so i'll live with these minor issues :thumbsup:


----------



## =bg=

do we know for sure when the 1:18 will be out?


----------



## spocks beard

On the back of the 1/64 hotwheel card, it states look for1/43 & 1/18 scale coming in the fall of 07. Just in time for christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard

I forgot to mention when i was in target a few weeks ago searching for the batmobiles, i did notice something else very cool. Low and behold a shelf filled with reisued mattel sizzlers! And right next to them the juice machine. The juice machine looked like a racing gas pump, and recharged the sizzlers batteries so they could race for 5 to 8 minutes at a time. Any body remember them? Also didn't playing mantis revive the sizzlers brand a few years back?Does any one know?


----------



## Geoff Boaz

The latest "official" word from Mattel is the 1/43 has been canceled, and the 1/18(s) will not be out until 2008 sometime.



And there are three 1/18 versions. Regular, Pricey and Super-duper Pricey; with variant details per car, per price point.

Geoff





spocks beard said:


> On the back of the 1/64 hotwheel card, it states look for1/43 & 1/18 scale coming in the fall of 07. Just in time for christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard

Thats bad news regarding the 1/43 scale car. I hope that mattels plans to follow up with the bigger scale versions don't fall through, geez :freak:


----------



## spocks beard

I just logged off a batmobile info site and there is a message from mattel stating that the plans for a 1/43 scale batmobile is scrapped ,however they will be issuing a 1/50 scale instead.So there is still hope of getting a medium sized bat.Will post the url as soon as i can copy it down :thumbsup:


----------



## =bg=

spocks beard said:


> I forgot to mention when i was in target a few weeks ago searching for the batmobiles, i did notice something else very cool. Low and behold a shelf filled with reisued mattel sizzlers! And right next to them the juice machine. The juice machine looked like a racing gas pump, and recharged the sizzlers batteries so they could race for 5 to 8 minutes at a time. Any body remember them? Also didn't playing mantis revive the sizzlers brand a few years back?Does any one know?


Those Sizzlers and Juice Machines were great- and these reissues are dead on the mark.

1:18 '66 Batmobile now 2008???
Man, that and PE scrapping the diecast....tough year so far.

BUT..
Voyager has been pre-ordered. I'll take it.


----------



## bluepanzer6

The 1/18 scale batmobile was suppose to be issued in September 07 but then Mattel pushed back the release date until mid Decemeber 07


----------



## =bg=

OK- is there a link with definitive info on this? IE an earlier post said "the 1/18(s) will not be out until 2008". Just want to nail down the right info.


----------



## spocks beard

=bg= the voyager is a must have! And the sizzlers are so cool i will be getting a few along with a juice machine. I don't know how long these will be available,I also see mattel are issuing the old orange type hot wheels track. What a blast from the past!


----------



## =bg=

PS- what is the difference between Standard (affordable)- Elite (expensive, but OK) and Super Elite (not in THIS lifetime- 270 dollars?) 1:18's?


----------



## spocks beard

=bg= here is a link to an ez board forum dedicated to the 66 hot wheels batmobiles. http://p218.ezboard.com/The-Hot-Wheels-Batmobile/f1966batvehiclesfrm20 There is a message posted regarding the cancellation of the 1/43 scale diecast in favor of a 1/50 scale version. Also i believe it did state that the 1/18 won't be released untill 08.This was posted by mattel.lots of reading but i hope this is a little help.


----------



## bluepanzer6

No link, but here is the message I have received from Fred at 1 Stop Diecast:

The 1/43rd has been canceled, and the 1/18th pushed back to December at this time.


----------



## bluepanzer6




----------



## spocks beard

bluepanzer6, is this a current ad for the 1/18 scale batmobile? Looks cool!


----------



## spocks beard

just answered my own question, i just checked out the site.


----------



## bluepanzer6

BATMOBILE UPDATE:

The 1/43rd version is in fact a dropped item 
The 1/18th version for Mass has been postponed until March of 2008 
The basic HW 1/64th Batmobile will continue to appear in the basic asst, but will not be offered as a solid pack 
There are plans to have a collectible single Batmobile in 2008 as well as a 1/50th scale version, and probably one or more line extensions coming.

1/18 scale


----------



## bluepanzer6

For those of you who pre-ordered the 1/18 scale batmobile through Milezone toys:

Sorry we cancelled all pre-orders due to them not having a date yet. This was 
changed 3 times by Mattel so we decided it is best to not show product until we 
are confirmed a release date. Thanks

Russ
Milezone's Toys


----------



## StarshipClass

Thanks for the update, blue! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce Bishop

My friend GJS managed to find 2 of the little Batmobile Hotwheels here in Utah, but I have had no luck. I think he got the entire allotment for the state of Utah.....


----------



## xsavoie

What is the reason for the delays.Did they give a reason.


----------



## bluepanzer6

Xsavoie, No, they didn't give a reason why, but it would be nice if Mattel could make up their damn minds....come on, they have changed the release date 3 times.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Has anyone else managed to find them in stores? I certainly haven't seen them here in Canada.

Huzz


----------



## ChrisW

Dave - I gave up on the Wal-Marts and K-Marts. I started looking in the smaller stores and grocery stores that have little toy sections, and that's where I finallly found a Batmobile on the peg.


----------



## toyroy

If you don't mind paying $3 or so, they can be had easily at die-cast shows and swap meets.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Dave Hussey said:


> Has anyone else managed to find them in stores? I certainly haven't seen them here in Canada.
> 
> Huzz


I had been looking for months, and finally found 2 at my local target store. I got sneaky.....I spoke to the "girl" who was stocking the toy section and asked her what her work schedule was and if she had any interest in the die-cast at all.

when she said no, she must have thought I was coming on to her but I told her i was trying to find out her general stocking schedule. Since she has no interest in the cars and stocks the shelves each Mon, Weds, and Sat. afternoons, I was able to narrow down my chances of finding them. Sure enough, 2 weeks later I dropped by just in time to see her finish up the Matchbox line. I looked over at the hotwheels and found 2 batmobiles......I got one and left another for someone else to find.

Here's the strategy:
1) go to the stores that rotate the stock the most frequently
2) talk to the "female" stockers. They usually don't go for diecast. _(ps...a note of flattery will reap rewards here)_
3) ask them their schedules so you know what days/time to check the shelves.


----------



## toyroy

Old_McDonald said:


> ...Here's the strategy:
> 1) go to the stores that rotate the stock the most frequently
> 2) talk to the "female" stockers. They usually don't go for diecast. _(ps...a note of flattery will reap rewards here)_
> 3) ask them their schedules so you know what days/time to check the shelves.


Best thing is to get a rep as one of the good collectors. So many collectors give us all a bad name, with rudeness and inconsiderateness. One nice touch is to hang up the cars you don't buy, when you get to open cases. I've even straightened up the toy aisles at Walmart and Target. They _love_ that!

But, that's hardcore. Probably the best way, for most of you who value your time, is the secondary market. Dedicated die-cast stores are more expensive than shows, swap meets, and flea markets, but offer storefront service and hours. My local die-cast shop is getting $15 for HW Batmobiles, whereas vendors at Frank & Sons, a local collectibles show, have them for around $3.


----------



## The Batman

Hmmm.... I get 'em at Walmart for a buck each.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman

This may seem nitpicky to some but, it looks like some customizing is going to be in order to get the 1966 Batmobile to be more authentic.

Note: that the chevrons on the vented trunk are *all* painted cerise. This was not so during the time the Batmobile appeared on the tv series from 1966 - 1968. Only the one chevron which connected the tail fins was painted:










Also, the parachute packs were not cerise, either. These changes came much later:










Perhaps these 'differences' were necessary to duplicate in order for Mattel to secure the licensing for the 1966 Batmobile as it appears _presently_ - but, for those of us who want an accurate TELEVISION SERIES BATMOBILE, some alterations are going to be needed.

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

I was lucky enough to find a 1/64 at my local Wal-Mart. Searching for months & I've still only found the one.


----------



## robiwon

I found one at my local hobby shop last week. My first ever!


----------



## toyroy

The Batman said:


> Hmmm.... I get 'em at Walmart for a buck each.
> 
> - GJS


Sounds like there aren't many Hot Wheels collectors in your area. Around here, they don't stay on the pegs more than a few seconds after opening time.


----------



## The Batman

toyroy said:


> Sounds like there aren't many Hot Wheels collectors in your area. Around here, they don't stay on the pegs more than a few seconds after opening time.


Well, they still aren't too easy to find. I've only managed to get my hands on 3 of them so far - but I haven't been to all the stores in my area, just the stores nearest to my house.

- GJS


----------



## terryr

The rocket tubes are too long, seem to be the wrong angle, and are painted inside.


----------



## The Batman

I borrowed DinoMike's Pic to remind you Batmobile hunters what it is you're searching for!

When these cars are all hanging together on the store racks it's kind of hard to tell what's hanging behind the cars at the front of the rack. It's a little quicker and easier to do your search if you keep in mind that you're looking for the YELLOW BANNER on the right side ( _*your*_ right, that is ) of the packaging and the number #15 at the top right ( and of course there's a Bat-symbol on the top left ). You don't have to actually 'see' the car itself if you just keep these things in mind.

- GJS


----------



## xsavoie

Found some at the Walmart and Superstore in Canada.


----------



## SUNGOD

I want to see Hot Wheels do some figures of Batman and Robin sitting in the passenger seat and driving for the 1/18 version!


----------



## terryr

Hey. I used to have a yellow 55. I'll pick that one up. Wonder if the stickers come off.


----------



## xsavoie

You bet SUNGOD.It would really make the Batmobile come alive.It could be that they plan to do so with the deluxe Batmobile.Who knows.I would wish these figures would be included with the regular one as well,if Mattel plans to do so in the first place of course.Resin aftermarket figure kits of Batman and Robin are a practical certainty to be issued after the Batmobile reaches the store shelves.


----------



## DinoMike

terryr said:


> Hey. I used to have a yellow 55. I'll pick that one up. Wonder if the stickers come off.


 They're not stickers, that's tampo-printed ink. I hear there's a way to get that off the car without messing up the paint, but can't recall what it is at the moment.


----------



## falcondesigns

I have used Bestine rubber cement thinner to remove tampo paint with good success.Alexander


----------



## SUNGOD

xsavoie said:


> You bet SUNGOD.It would really make the Batmobile come alive.It could be that they plan to do so with the deluxe Batmobile.Who knows.I would wish these figures would be included with the regular one as well,if Mattel plans to do so in the first place of course.Resin aftermarket figure kits of Batman and Robin are a practical certainty to be issued after the Batmobile reaches the store shelves.




Let's hope so as it does bring it even more alive as you say! I've seen the Shaggy and Scooby Do figures on Ertl's Mystery Machine but they were standing and not driving if I remember correctly. It would be nice to have the figures made of detailed diecast.


----------



## otto

Got my hot wheels today at Krogers, there were three there, One had weak pinstripes around the wheelwell, one had almost no pinstripes, the third had good ones, at least on the side I could see. Looks like some QC issues. I'm glad I got one and a good one to boot, I was about to give up and go to ebay, I'm glad I didnt....otto


----------



## Bobman

The Batman said:


> This may seem nitpicky to some but, it looks like some customizing is going to be in order to get the 1966 Batmobile to be more authentic.
> 
> Note: that the chevrons on the vented trunk are *all* painted cerise. This was not so during the time the Batmobile appeared on the tv series from 1966 - 1968. Only the one chevron which connected the tail fins was painted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the parachute packs were not cerise, either. These changes came much later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps these 'differences' were necessary to duplicate in order for Mattel to secure the licensing for the 1966 Batmobile as it appears _presently_ - but, for those of us who want an accurate TELEVISION SERIES BATMOBILE, some alterations are going to be needed.
> 
> - GJS


Also Gary I believe the door bats are too big. To me it seems the wheel hubs aren't quite right either. Everyone knows I'm the guy to contact for replacement vinly decals. 

Bob (who just picked up 3 hotwheels at my local walmart, 2 for me and 1 for my son)


----------



## The Batman

Bobman said:


> Everyone knows I'm the guy to contact for replacement vinly decals.


If they didn't, they do _now_, Bob!

- GJS

Congrats on finding 3!


----------



## xsavoie

Check the Hotwheels Batmobile on E-BAY.Item number 280151783910.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

*$355?!?!* :freak: 

Good grief! Wait a few months people! Save your money!




yike.


----------



## beck

this is cool . i was in WM the other day and thought i'd take a look at the Hot Wheels rack ( not expecting anything really ) on the off chance there may be a Batmobile . well , of course , nada . BUT there's this guy checking out some other Die cast stuff and he asked if i was a collector . 
i tell him i don't really collect HW's but i would like to find a Bat mobile and it looks like i'll have to resort to e bay . 
he says , he's got a bunch ( he'd been coming in to the store at 5-6 in the AM when they're putting out stock and getting them ) and he'd be glad to give me a couple . 
so i get his # and call him in a few days and arrange to meet . i'm figuring he'll want 5 $ a piece or so , so i grab a little cash and head out . 
he hands them to ( one on a short card ) and i ask him what he wants for 'em .
he said no charge , just happy to help someone out . can ya believe it ?
just goes to show , there are good guys out there . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler

Heck, I believe that. There are some good sports on this forum, I know I'VE been on the good end of a few.


----------



## StarshipClass

Bobman said:


> Also Gary I believe the door bats are too big. To me it seems the wheel hubs aren't quite right either. Everyone knows I'm the guy to contact for replacement vinly decals.


If you don't strip it down and repaint and re-decal it anyway, it doesn't count! You should see the state of my 1/18th Herbie VW :freak:


----------



## F91

Call me cynical, but if grown men weren't out at 6 am buying up ALL of the HW Batmobiles, you probably would be able to walk in to a store and buy one. Personally, I've never seen one in a store, but I bet there are people in my area that have 50 of them. Now, if only they would give me one......


----------



## bert model maker

What gets me riled is the wal mart employee ( who they won't say) Goes through ALL of the good stuff he sees and keeps it in the back of the store so only he has access to it for himself or his friends. The hotwheels ETC. come in BUT, never make it out to the store shelves.


----------



## Dave Hussey

We all know that Wal Mart is evil!  

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler

model maker said:


> What gets me riled is the wal mart employee ( who they won't say) Goes through ALL of the good stuff he sees and keeps it in the back of the store so only he has access to it for himself or his friends. The hotwheels ETC. come in BUT, never make it out to the store shelves.


A lot of that happens at second-hand, thrift stores, and the like too. One thrift store we were watching for a replacement item the woman who "prices" the stuff was holding things back for her sister-in-law. The wife was told "They're not priced yet" until she complained to the manager.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Dabs - are you loking for one?

Huzz


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Gee, I thought someone here said these would *never* come out.


----------



## terryr

A while ago I was in Target and happened to wander by the toys so looked at the Hotwheels. 2 young women employees asked me if I knew why all these middle aged men are waiting for the store to open and running to the hot wheels.

I said I had no idea. I'll take hotties over hot wheels anyday.


----------



## bert model maker

HEY I FOUND ONE !!!!! went to fill a prescription at ALBERTSONS/ SAVE MART grocery store, saw some hot wheels and in the very center i saw the magical # 15 cost ? $1.00 they were selling the hot wheels cars 10 for $ 10.00 had only 1 Batmobile, now I have it.


----------



## bert model maker

model maker said:


> HEY I FOUND ONE !!!!! went to fill a prescription at ALBERTSONS/ SAVE MART grocery store, saw some hot wheels and in the very center i saw the magical # 15 cost ? $1.00 they were selling the hot wheels cars 10 for $ 10.00 had only 1 Batmobile, now I have it.


 My Batmobile has the red stripes on each side but none on the front grille.


----------



## MartinHatfield

They only did the red stripes all-the-way around on the Comic-con exclusive. None of the regular store releases have red stripes on the front or the back.


----------



## bert model maker

Thanks, i was wondering if the red stripes were on the front of the real batmobile.


----------



## xsavoie

If the BATMOBILE I've seen on E-BAY is truly the 1/18th scale one made by HOT WHEELS,although in a limited run,then it means that the real production for the mass market will start soon,and that is excellent news.By the way,any news from Hot Wheels on this impendent release.


----------



## Roland

Here's the ultimate batmobile to collect. It's not a model, it's not a diecast, it's a real car...

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2007/09/16/swaby.nm.batman.superfan.ap


----------



## MartinHatfield

xsavoie said:


> If the BATMOBILE I've seen on E-BAY is truly the 1/18th scale one made by HOT WHEELS,although in a limited run,then it means that the real production for the mass market will start soon,and that is excellent news.By the way,any news from Hot Wheels on this impendent release.


Most of the on-line dealers are starting to send out notices about the release of the 1:18. So I suspect it will be before the end of the year.


----------



## the Dabbler

Roland said:


> Here's the ultimate batmobile to collect. It's not a model, it's not a diecast, it's a real car...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2007/09/16/swaby.nm.batman.superfan.ap


Hey, I wouldn't mind boppin' on down to the local Stop & Shop in that ! Do ya think it's a chick magnet ?


----------



## bert model maker

the Dabbler said:


> Hey, I wouldn't mind boppin' on down to the local Stop & Shop in that ! Do ya think it's a chick magnet ?


 It IS ! Batgirl will never leave you alone once she gets a ride .


----------



## the Dabbler

Hmmm, Veeeeeery interesting ! Let's see, my life savings,... trade my guitar, roll my penny bank,..... cash in a few pop bottles,...........nah, never make it. RATS !


----------



## terryr

How about a full size Tumbler, or bat-forever-mobile?

http://dullam-causey.com/gallery/


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Roland said:


> Here's the ultimate batmobile to collect. It's not a model, it's not a diecast, it's a real car...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2007/09/16/swaby.nm.batman.superfan.ap


Great story! It'd be even better if they actually had the channel 2 nats up to hear what is most likely the theme music & engine revving.



the Dabbler said:


> Hey, I wouldn't mind boppin' on down to the local Stop & Shop in that ! Do ya think it's a chick magnet ?


[Batman] It's the car, right? Chicks dig the car. [/Batman]


----------



## The-Nightsky

Scored My first one today at Wally world!!!! Short card. Sweet!


----------



## Scott Hasty

In the past month I've scored 8. Look around the registers....In one visit, I found three, back to back on one peg by the register and one in toys. Also, this may sound stupid, but scan all the cars up front. I used to always "dig in" to the ones in the back. I've found 2 by looking at what was "in my face."

I've got a couple of smooth grills as well..... :thumbsup: 

Scottie


----------



## The-Nightsky

The one I got today is a smooth grill.


----------



## bert model maker

found 3 more at the grocery store and got my 2and one


----------



## terryr

Found one at the local supermarket. Looking at it later, 3 rocket nozzles are gray blobs. Batdecal off register. Fins not right. Windows wrong angle. Red edging missing in part. Other than that...
Also bought a 'Mystery'. Blister pack is black with an embossed question mark. No number, just a small code. Didn't come up in checkout computer.


----------



## Zorro

Any recommendations as to the best place to pre-order the 1:18th? And is there a site that gives a detailed breakdown of the differences between the differently priced models? Apparently the "Super Elite" is retailing for close to $300! Sorry if this has been covered but I ain't going back and reading 20 pages.


----------



## bluepanzer6

A more up to date picture of the 1/18 scale batmobile


----------



## iamweasel

I just found 4 of the Hotwheels batmobile at Wallyworld. Evidently they had just restocked the pegs. Other then the red trim paint down the side being thin in a couple places the cars look really nice.


----------



## terryr

That 1/18 looks like its painted in Batfuzz black.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

terryr said:


> That 1/18 looks like its painted in Batfuzz black.


That's correct, this is a pic of the Comic Con exclusive, the regular release will not be fuzzy-wuzzy.


----------



## Zorro

terryr said:


> That 1/18 looks like its painted in Batfuzz black.


It is. That's the 1:18 "Flocked" Batmobile. Only 525 available at $300 each.


----------



## Trek Ace

It has been mentioned that the "1/18 scale" TV Batmobile may be, in fact, 1/19.5 scale. Someone who bought one of the flocked ones at the San Diego Comic Con measured it against the full-size spec's and found that it was slightly smaller in all dimensions than the stated 1/18th scale. No doubt so that it would fit in the standard 1/18 car-size packaging.

This is similar to what happened with the Ecto-1 diecast. The package stated "1/18 scale", but the actual size was 1/21!


----------



## John P

Feh. Close enough for die-cast.


----------



## terryr

It should be called car show finish. That's the only place it was seen in fuzz. I saw it at the fair like that and it almost broke my widdle heart. [sad face, crying face, angry face]


----------



## Zorro

terryr said:


> It should be called car show finish. That's the only place it was seen in fuzz. I saw it at the fair like that and it almost broke my widdle heart. [sad face, crying face, angry face]


Me too. Mid-late 70s. WTF!? was my basic reaction.


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Same here when I saw it in the early '90s.


----------



## CJTORINO

tired of waiting for the 1/18 version, I bought one of the little 1/64 scale diecast and, um ...................modified it slightly:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Got my 1/18 several weeks ago, & about 6 of the 1/64s in their various packages & variants, but just finally picked up the 1/50 at a flea market.


----------



## toyroy

Toy's R Us has the 1/18 models for $15. Just bought mine yesterday.


----------



## StarshipClass

Not a bad deal:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2983689


----------

